

My Startup Story - dlf
http://dlfrancisco.posterous.com/pages/about-me#

======
heelhook
Interesting read! Very cool to see how your ideas evolved and morphed with
time. I'd like to get in touch with you. Whats your email address?

~~~
dlf
You can reach me at derek [at] liquid [dot] io

